# BRING BACK TODD G !!!



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

this is post 3/6 in the new forum...


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Solomon, you causing trouble?

Well, since you're here, maybe you should tell us about Anna's upcoming podcast.


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

I am with Matt- Bring back Gilman!!! 
Please dont let him go... Ill miss his rants and intellectuall commentary....
At least we still have TRL!!!


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Where did he go?


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

I will post here, only since i was INVITED. HAHA... suckers.

holley - Anna's podcast is finished. it's pretty funny and there is some good footage and commentary form the Girls at Play on the Lower Gauley during Gauley Fest. It will air next week, probably Tuesday. I will put a post up on the buzz in the boaters forum, and the betty forum since it is female related 

are you liking the podcasts? any topics you wanna see covered holley? or from anyone else?

BRIN G BACK TODD! i think he went home to the range life website.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Darn good website, can't blame him. And he gets to make his own rules...

Podcasts, I love 'em! I think I've listened to them all. I've been downloading them to my iPod, which is old and doesn't have video, so I just listen to the audio version. I do need to go back and watch Jamie's kayak fitness one on my computer, though, as I think I remember her getting Hobie into some exercises. That would be worth watching! ha

It has been great to hear interviews with the Team D paddlers. As far as new ideas, I might like to see you guys cover some river conservation issues...maybe feature some work AW has done recently? I think it would be interesting to hear more about the work that the Selbys are doing in BV or what Brad Ludden has accomplished with First Descents. I know there are some paddlers working on malaria issues as well. Not sure if that fits into the profile for your podcasts, but they are interesting aspects of the river world.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, tell me how those Wavesport kids are o team-D-boy.

I have to agree with Holley thought. Highlighting some of the efforts of the D-generates, as I like to call em, and what they do off of the water would be good stuff.

and for Moses' sake - would someone PLEASE BRING BACK GILMAN!!!!!


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

we will get 'r done for ya.


----------

